# Master of Orion 4



## Lexo81 (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich damals ein großer Fan von Master of Orion 2 war und später ziemlich enttäuscht von Teil 3,
bin ich sehr froh das es jetzt wieder einen Teil der Serie gibt der dem Namen halbwegs gerecht wird.
Aber lange Rede, kurzer Sinn...worum es mir in diesem Beitrag geht....
Weiß irgendjemand ob es Cheats für das Spiel gibt?
Bevor sich jetzt wieder alle aufregen...ich spiele für mich allein, von daher kann es jedem egal sein wie ich es spiele. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um einen Geldcheat. Habe mal was von ALT+moola  gelesen wie schon in MoO2,funzt aber nicht.


----------

